# What happened to RTS on ItunesU?



## KMK (Feb 11, 2008)

From a closed thread:



> Free Online Seminary Courses from RTS in .mp3 format
> (We've featured a couple of these at a time before and Jacob Aitken pointed out to me last night that even more were added, so I thought it would be a good idea to post a comprehensive list here with directions)
> 
> Exciting Times! RTS (Reformed Theological Seminary) has just released 18 courses online for free. They are all .mp3 files that can be downloaded from iTunes. Professors from the Charlotte, Orlando, and Jackson campuses are all represented below.
> ...



I finished History of Christianity I but cannot download II. Has RTS changed their policy about offering free lectures?


----------



## Civbert (Feb 11, 2008)

KMK said:


> I finished History of Christianity I but cannot download II. Has RTS changed their policy about offering free lectures?



Maybe they have changed which lecture they are putting on-line. I know that one coarse I subscribed to on iTunes is no longer available, but some new ones are now available. 

I'll try to find a link.

RTS on iTunes U

Reformed Theological Seminary


----------



## KMK (Feb 11, 2008)

There must be some kind of login proceedure I am not aware of. Perhaps they are not offering them for free anymore since they started that online Masters degree.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 12, 2008)

Ken,

I had the same problems trying to get in tonight. It looks like a glitch in upgrading their web site.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Feb 12, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I've been going through a few courses and tried to download the next few lectures, but wasnt able to.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope this works soon too. I'm just about to finish a course and hope to download more.


----------



## caoclan (Feb 12, 2008)

The short (4 lecture) "course" on RTS _The Clavin I never knew_ was very interesting to a newly Reformed, err... Reformed person.


----------



## Answerman (Feb 12, 2008)

I downloaded all of these lectures when they first offered them, if I can get their permission I would be glad to mail them to anyone that asks.


----------



## KMK (Feb 15, 2008)

I just got this email reply from Mr. Brandon J. Cozart at RTS:



> Ken,
> 
> Thanks for the note. There was a problem with the link from the itunes.rts.edu page, but that issue should be resolved now. Try it again and let me know if you still get the same “this page is currently empty” message or not.



I just tried it and it looks like it is working again! I am very thankful that RTS makes these available.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 15, 2008)

Phew! That's a relief!


----------



## Herald (Feb 15, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Phew! That's a relief!



You can say that again. With RTS no longer available I was just about to enroll in this school: Get your online degree here!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 15, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Phew! That's a relief!
> ...



I guess this means I should take my CLU M.Div down off my office wall now if you guys are going to make fun of it.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 15, 2008)

Why wasn't this school mentioned in the previous threads on education.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 21, 2008)

Packer's "History and Theology of the Puritans" is very interesting. I've also found Frame's philosophy class and his apologetics class to be helpful.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2008)

FenderPriest said:


> Packer's "History and Theology of the Puritans" is very interesting. I've also found Frame's philosophy class and his apologetics class to be helpful.



I just downloaded the Packer history and agree that Frame's classes are good too.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2008)

lwadkins said:


> Why wasn't this school mentioned in the previous threads on education.



I was digging around there to see if it was satire.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 23, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > Packer's "History and Theology of the Puritans" is very interesting. I've also found Frame's philosophy class and his apologetics class to be helpful.
> ...



I was wondering, if you've gotten to "The Bible in Puritan Theology - Part 1" - do you have any thoughts on Packer's discussion about Beza and his supralapsarian effects on the Puritans?


----------

